# Automatically Refresh Browser Source After X Minutes



## HenrikoMagnifico (Aug 2, 2018)

I've been looking everywhere for a solution to this problem I've been having but no one seems to have completely solved it in a good way.

The issue is that my view count on YouTube through Stream-labs Browser Source View Count Widget does not update after ~60 minutes and simply freezes until I refresh the Browser Source. A simple feature to automatically hit the "refresh browser source" button after X minutes would completely solve this problem I'm having.

I know this can already be done if you have access to the source HTML code, but I (and many others) don't.


----------



## MrWHYz (Aug 9, 2018)

this is a good idea i like it


----------

